# Using sagar to refine AgCl???



## DelayNoMore (Mar 26, 2011)

i just watched a video in youtube using sugar to refine AgCl to elemental Ag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJd0EnLwt44&NR=1
in the title, it's say refining AgCl to AG
but in the description, it said refing Ag2O to Ag
so actually what's he really refining?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 26, 2011)

DelayNoMore said:


> i just watched a video in youtube using sugar to refine AgCl to elemental Ag
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJd0EnLwt44&NR=1
> in the title, it's say refining AgCl to AG
> but in the description, it said refing Ag2O to Ag
> so actually what's he really refining?


Nothing. Converting from one form to another isn't refining, although it may improve the quality of the material in question.
There is a huge difference between refining and recovering-----just as there is a difference between melting and smelting. 

Harold


----------



## DelayNoMore (Mar 27, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> DelayNoMore said:
> 
> 
> > i just watched a video in youtube using sugar to refine AgCl to elemental Ag
> ...



so what is the video showing?
is it showing the conversiopn of Ag2O to Ag?? Is the material that he stir is silver powder?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 27, 2011)

Why not to log in on you tube and ask him directly?


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 27, 2011)

DelayNoMore said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > DelayNoMore said:
> ...


He's converting silver chloride (not silver oxide) to metallic silver. What he's stirring is a mixture of silver that has already converted, plus silver chloride, that has yet to be converted. The conversion in and of itself does nothing to improve the quality of the silver, but if the silver chloride is well washed prior to conversion, one would achieve a higher level of purity. Silver is usually refined in an electrolytic cell. 

Harold


----------

